# Best all-in-one?



## RobDom

What do people regard as the best AIO they have tried. The ones I'm thinking of are:

Auto Finesse Tripple
Zaino AIO
Britemax AIO (_just out, maybe nobody has tried it yet?_)
Dodo Juice Need For Speed
Finish Kare 215 AIO
Optimum Poli-seal
Wolf's Chemicals Seal and Shine
Pinnacle XMT360
Scholl Concepts A15

Which is the best from the above list?


----------



## Demetrios72

I have tried ZAIO, Tripple and Need for speed anfd love em all :thumb:


----------



## Ross

No "Best" product but I find this really hard to beat http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-68-nano-systematic-care-various-sizes-/prod_356.html


----------



## keechy

I use tripple i love it, very good, covers light swirls very well, but needs a sealant or want last too long.


----------



## MarkMac

I like the carlack myself looks great on our silver cars


----------



## ercapoccia

Poliseal is another great AIO, there are some good review and articles from Todd Cooperider about it, you just need to google it.


----------



## ronwash

I used a few AIOs,the best one till now is scholl A15,
Werkstat prime is also a very good AIO.


----------



## m1pui

I've only bought and tried AF Tripple, but I was very impressed with it.

Is SRP classed as an AIO? Other than Tripple, that's the only other I've used. Tripple doesn't feel as gritty/hard working as SRP but Tripple was definitely an easier on/off product.


----------



## Trip tdi

For me it has to be Autoglym srp, I know this is not listed on your list, but the product delivers for me, used this for years.


----------



## Jacktdi

SRP for me as well, may get overlooked so much, it's a doddle to use and fills in swirls rather well.


----------



## RobDom

I don't like Autoglym products and don't use them, never been very impressed by them.


----------



## derbigofast

autosmart platinum love it to bits takes a bit of work but deffinatly worth it


----------



## Junior Bear

Need for speed for me!


----------



## alxg

Z-AIO is hard to beat IMO, although there are loads to choose from these days.


----------



## bero1306

New version of SRP.


----------



## Wheelzntoys

3D Speed


----------



## millns84

Both VP Achilles Prep and Poli-seal are excellent AIO's.

I really want to try the new SRP too as the older version is good so if they've improved on that it must be great.


----------



## woodym3

AF Tripple for me.


----------



## Mean & clean

Need for speed is very good IMO.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fraz101

Carlack 68 NSC


----------



## -Raven-

Optimums new GPS is sensational. New school AIO that works! :thumb:


----------



## millns84

-Raven- said:


> Optimums new GPS is sensational. New school AIO that works! :thumb:


Never heard of that but it looks a lot like poli-seal, perhaps just tweaked to be used in a spray bottle?

Might give it a go when poli-seal runs out :thumb:


----------



## Tazz

i like megs cleaner wax

but im not a big fan off AIOs


----------



## RobDom

Optimum GPS looks very interesting, never heard of it until now!

http://www.optimumcarcare.com/gps.php?li=3


----------



## Ross

It will be good knowing Optimum:thumb:

http://www.autopia.org/forum/product-reviews/138606-review-optimum-gps.html


----------



## SKY

An overlooked master is also Bilt Hamber Cleaner Polish.


----------



## dooka

Not a fan of ZAIO, I find it will mute a machined surface.

AG SRP is a good contender, just not as fancy as some of the others, but works just as well.

I have just received some Tripple [thanks James ] so going to have a play with that..

Prime Strong never fails to impress me..

MEGS Paint reconditioning cream is worth a look..


----------



## stolt

carlack 68 seems impressive stuff, trouble is i hate paying £5.00 postage for £15.00 item so i end up ordering more stuff, cant remember but there use to be a detailer shop that offered free postage for orders of £40 or more, it will be my luck that they dont stock it.


----------



## Summit Detailing

AF Tripple & ZainoAIO for me


----------



## Guest

easy SRP!


----------



## -Raven-

millns84 said:


> Never heard of that but it looks a lot like poli-seal, perhaps just tweaked to be used in a spray bottle?
> 
> Might give it a go when poli-seal runs out :thumb:


MUCH improved over Poli-Seal. Poli-Seal is more of a cleaner sealant to me, GPS adds some much needed correcting power! It's great for those quick one hit jobs. It's a True AIO, many claim to be, but most fall way short.....


----------



## cheekymonkey

another vote for carlack


----------



## stolt

ive just bought some carlack to try out at the weekend. 

i'm just going to put carlack on the car as it is, its currently wearing vics concours at the moment will this be ok ?


----------



## horned yo

I LOVE that Carlack and Finishkare AIO


----------



## RobDom

stolt said:


> ive jsut bought some carlack to try out at the weekend.
> 
> i'm just going to put carlack on the car as it is, its currently wearing vics concours at the moment will this be ok ?


I would have thought Carlack should be applied to bare paint with nothing under it?


----------



## stolt

RobDon said:


> I would have thought Carlack should be applied to bare paint with nothing under it?


ah right i assume it would clean off anything that was already there, so its a proper wipe down with IPA etc and start again from scratch. To be honest probably needs that anyway. thanks


----------



## RobDom

"_Car-Lack contains special cleaners and a fine polish that quickly and easily removes old wax, road film, light oxidation and minor swirl marks. It's a premium one-step product that cleans, polishes and protects with very little effort._"

If applying by machine should be fine as is.


----------



## stolt

RobDon said:


> "_Car-Lack contains special cleaners and a fine polish that quickly and easily removes old wax, road film, light oxidation and minor swirl marks. It's a premium one-step product that cleans, polishes and protects with very little effort._"
> 
> If applying by machine should be fine as is.


right i'd give it a shot straight over whats on there and then after i might go pure zaino and zaino it up!!


----------



## WannaBd

Not used zaino but have got carlack NSC and heard its fussy about what's out on top of it, I stuck some sonus acrylic on top ( I think that's what it's called) its a spray sealant. Maybe someone with experience of NSC & Z can help u more.


----------



## Ross

stolt said:


> ive just bought some carlack to try out at the weekend.
> 
> i'm just going to put carlack on the car as it is, its currently wearing vics concours at the moment will this be ok ?


Yes the NSC will strip the wax leaving a base for a wax or sealant,keep it thin because it can be a nightmare if you use too much.


----------



## fraz101

I've used carlack quite a bit recently and never had any trouble removing it


----------



## Guest

-Raven- said:


> Optimums new GPS is sensational. New school AIO that works! :thumb:


I thought GPS is simply a spray-able version of Poli-Seal. Neither of them have any cut by hand and will work only as a glaze.


----------



## -Raven-

supernaut said:


> I thought GPS is simply a spray-able version of Poli-Seal. Neither of them have any cut by hand and will work only as a glaze.


i agree with you about poli-seal, but GPS has awesome cut, one of the best for any AIO! A ton more cut than Poli-seal.


----------



## LostHighway

Under sealants* I prefer Duragloss 501 or Optimum GPS. Both are quite durable as stand alone LSPs, a rarity among AIOs. GPS has the second most cut of any AIO that I'm familiar with with behind Meguiar's D151 Paint Reconditioning Cream. If I just want a good paint cleaner with zero cut I'll opt for Werkstat Prime Strong. Poli-Seal is alright but GPS has largely replaced it in my arsenal - more cut and more durability.

AF Tripple is good base for waxes but won't last long on its own. Meguiar's D151 is also a good under wax option if you need more correction. Sonax Paint Cleaner (in the US) is also a good prep AIO for waxes. I think this may be Sonax Xtreme Polish + Wax 3 in Europe but I'm not positive they are the same product.

I haven't tried BriteMax, Bilt Hamber Cleanser-Polish or Scholl Concepts A15

*These AIOs also work well under waxes but they are my go to products under sealants when I want the paint cleaning but don't want or need a full correction. DG 501 and Optimum GPS have enough durability as LSPs to last *at least* a couple months without a sealant or wax top layer. DG 501 is usually my first choice but that may be largely a function of familiarity.
Optimum GPS and Meguiar's D151 use SMAT abrasives. Duragloss 501 has diminishing abrasives but not as much cut as the other two.


----------



## lowejackson

So what is the verdict on the glaze element of GPS


----------



## LostHighway

lowejackson said:


> So what is the verdict on the glaze element of GPS


Very limited filling, the gloss aspect is difficult to parse out from the paint cleaning and refinement. If I'm looking for a glaze per se I usually reach for Prima Amigo although I use some of the CG glazes and CK RMG or Pink Moose Combo on occasion.


----------



## Wout_RS

only used Need for speed and i loved it!

you can see it here (a 50 /50 shot) shows how good it is (for a couple of weeks )
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=301228


----------



## RedCloudMC

Werkstat Prime or Prime Strong if no correction needed. Britemax AIO if it is. Very impressed with both. Britemax has only been on a couple of weeks so no idea on durability yet.

Cheers


----------



## Subc

Just used Britemax AIO and a white lake country pad my worst detailing experience in 30 years.


----------



## beany_bot

Another vote for SRP. Its just amazing stuff for when you can't be bothered to fully correct. Amazing stuff. Great for nooks and crannys too where you cant properly correct. It really is a must have product in my eyes.


----------



## jamieblackford

I've got a quick question about aio polishes. I've heard the term "this all in one polish is an ideal base for wax" but I thought a completely clean, oil free surface was an ideal base for wax? Achieved via an IPA wipedown? But obviously an IPA wipedown would remove the aio polish. So is this more regarding in terms of looks? By the way of the fillers making the paintwork look glossy and new, rather than in terms of wax durability?


----------



## lowejackson

Generally speaking waxes are not as fussy about bonding with perfectly clean paint. The best use of IPA/panel wipe or any of the other similar products is after machine polishing. The polishing oils can interfere with waxes and sealants plus they also hide the level of correction


----------



## jamieblackford

Would you say sealants are a little less tolerable then in terms of bonding? And when it's said an aio polish "cleans" paint, is this in a similar way IPA does?


----------



## spursfan

Fk215


----------



## MEH4N

DJ NFS or AF tripple i like both. Great and easy to use products.


----------



## LostHighway

jamieblackford said:


> I've got a quick question about aio polishes. I've heard the term "this all in one polish is an ideal base for wax" but I thought a completely clean, oil free surface was an ideal base for wax? Achieved via an IPA wipedown? But obviously an IPA wipedown would remove the aio polish. So is this more regarding in terms of looks? By the way of the fillers making the paintwork look glossy and new, rather than in terms of wax durability?





jamieblackford said:


> Would you say sealants are a little less tolerable then in terms of bonding? And when it's said an aio polish "cleans" paint, is this in a similar way IPA does?


I'm not a chemist but here is what I think I know:

Polymer sealants can bond to the paint surface or to underlying layers with compatible chemistry, e.g. similar polymers. Examples would include Werkstat Acrylic Jett: Trigger on top of any of the Werkstat Prime series or Duragloss 105 on top on Duragloss 501 but you don't necessarily need to stay within the same brands. Something like Blackfire WD seems to sit fairly securely on top of CG EZ Creme Glaze or Prima Amigo. Sealants and oily glazes/AIOs generally do not play well together. AIOs that contain waxes would also seem to be a dubious base for sealant layers.

Natural waxes do not bond to the surface in the same sense but hybrid waxes may behave in a manner closer to that of polymer sealants.

I wouldn't count on a single pass with an IPA solution to remove all traces of a polymer-based AIO or old sealant layers. They are tougher to totally remove than you might think.

Some paint cleaners, AIOs and glazes contain chemicals that are designed to dissolve, or at least loosen the bond of, paint contaminants so, yes, they are at least vaguely similar to an IPA solution wipe-down. Some, but not all, of these products also contain mechanical abrasives.

Many of the new school silane/nano/quartz/ceramic coatings appear to be extremely vulnerable to contaminants interfering with their surface bonding. They "want" to see a scrupulously clean surface.

Corrections welcomed.


----------



## Guest

LostHighway said:


> Some paint cleaners, AIOs and glazes contain chemicals that are designed to dissolve, or at least loosen the bond of, paint contaminants so, yes, they are at least vaguely similar to an IPA solution wipe-down. Some, but not all, of these products also contain mechanical abrasives.


Could you please share the names of some AIOs/Glazes/Cleaners that fall in this category?


----------



## IanG

FK215 for sealants 

Britemax AIO or AF Tripple under a wax


----------



## Guest

IanG said:


> FK215 for sealants
> 
> Britemax AIO or AF Tripple under a wax


What makes FK215 special? And when you say "Sealants", does it include the new age sealants like Gtechniq C2 and Carpro Reload?


----------



## IanG

supernaut said:


> What makes FK215 special? And when you say "Sealants", does it include the new age sealants like Gtechniq C2 and Carpro Reload?


It forms a great base for sealants like FK1000P or AF Tough Coat and is a really good paint cleaner to boot

Don't see any reason why it wouldn't work under C2 or Reload but durability might be affected slightly as they work better on bare paint. But again that shouldn't be a huge issue as you could always just add another layer of sealant :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC

Subc said:


> Just used Britemax AIO and a white lake country pad my worst detailing experience in 30 years.


Out of interest, why was that please? I don't work with Britemax I must add...just a fan of their products and have had no issues with the AIO thus far...

Thanks


----------



## Subc

Spoke to Britemax direct about this but since they Thanked for the question heres the answer.
Firstly used white pad and AIO never made an impression on paint but the pad disintegrated on roof after 10 mns and luckily backing pad never connected with roof. Used a Green Hex Logic Pad and AIO still no corection so back to menz and job completeas only light swirl marks easy correction.
On SEAT/VW paint.


----------



## cleslie

SKY said:


> An overlooked master is also Bilt Hamber Cleaner Polish.


A great AIO.


----------



## Dan J

Subc said:


> Spoke to Britemax direct about this but since they Thanked for the question heres the answer.
> Firstly used white pad and AIO never made an impression on paint but the pad disintegrated on roof after 10 mns and luckily backing pad never connected with roof. Used a Green Hex Logic Pad and AIO still no corection so back to menz and job completeas only light swirl marks easy correction.
> On SEAT/VW paint.


On a rotory or DA?
You will struggle to get "significant" correction out of vag paint with AIO max because its not a full on correction polish for starters and its abrasives break down quite quickly even at low speeds(my findings with a rotory and black LC finishing pad on merc paint http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269892),you should still of seen some difference though 

I've found Britemax AIO a quick easy to use product, would only use it in certain situations and machine correction on vag paint wouldn't be one of them as its not designed for that job though it will do something if used right.

Interested in what speeds and pressure you were using to get the pad to disintegrate!! LC pads are very well made and I've never had one fail me yet.
Did you prime the pad prior to use?


----------



## Subc

Hi used DA speed 4)das Pro) and in my opinion the pad was faulty I have been using machines for years and the first time a pad has come apart like this.thanks for your interest in contact with Britemax to see solution.discuss .As even with Hexlogic Pad never made any slight impact with the AIO. and ended up correcting with menz and green pad . When the pad broke up it came away in chunks and totally disintegrated,
Very light slight swirl marks in paint simple correction.


----------



## khurum6392

i used britemax aio for an enhancement detail on a audi it came up really nice it removed light and medium swirls it has a good level of cut in it


----------



## tarbyonline

SRP for me but its the only one I have tried but don't see a reason to try anything else. Once my supply is exhausted though will probably go for FK215 simply because im using FK as my LSP now.


----------



## Kokopelli

Achilles Prep and Autoglym Radiant Wax Polish New Formula are my favorites. 

I've used Meg's D151 only by hand and couldn't get much outcome on VW paint. A friend made a comparison with rotary on Kia, D151 vs Radiant Wax and RWs results were much better, maybe due to its fillers, maybe due to new increased abrasives. 

I wonder how Scholl A15 compares to D151 for German paint. Any thoughts?


----------



## pawlik

Scholl A15, amazing stuff, never used any other AIO and even dont think to buy any other.


----------



## sm81

I have to make VW Caravelle next week and I don't have enough Finis-wax to use it there. Just wondering what kind of durability Carlack NSC68 would give me. 3-4 months? I would use NSC on it's own or NSC+Reload/C2v3 if this combo would give me better durability?

Can you spread NSC with DA (white hex)?


----------



## Chris79100

I found carlack nsc the best cleaner/sealent I have tried, allways come back to it.
Very versatile too and very very good protection, lots of pure sealent are not as good.

Put lls on top ( I would recommend at least 2 layers for.even coverage ) and it will last and last.

Reload is ok on top of nsc, done this a lot on my bikes, but best is 2*nsc + 2*lls + 2*reload.( and use reload diluted 1:1 or 2:1 for drying aid after )

Srp, tripple etc are not in the same league, compared to nsc they don't protect.

Nsc is a great cleaner with very good protection, but no correction, you'll have to choose something else for that, like tripple for example.

I use nsc on nearly everything, paint, metal, plastic ( don't leave to dry on plastic, wipe immediately and it's very good, even on matte paint )


----------



## Flakey

In terms of correction capability, Optimum GPS and Duragloss 501.
If cleaning is a priority, Klasse / Carlack AIO.
In terms of durability, Zaino AIO. Scholl A15 has a lot of fillers and so does SRP.


----------



## sm81

Chris79100 said:


> I found carlack nsc the best cleaner/sealent I have tried, allways come back to it.
> Very versatile too and very very good protection, lots of pure sealent are not as good.
> 
> Put lls on top ( I would recommend at least 2 layers for.even coverage ) and it will last and last.


I don't have LLS at the moment because I don't like it. But my question is what kind of durability you can get with NSC on it own?


----------



## CleanYourCar

sm81 said:


> I don't have LLS at the moment because I don't like it. But my question is what kind of durability you can get with NSC on it own?


Absolutely ages for a AIO, if you put a layer on even over winter you'll still notice it being on there 3 months down the line.


----------



## Rascal_69

I thought prima amigo would've got a mention? 

Everyone always goes on about it. Tbh I have only used

Tripple 
Srp
Amglaze aio

Still got dr bearsleys one here to try.


----------



## Blackmondie

Wolfs Carnauba glaze, and some more expensive, but with 6 months durability: Wolf's Shine & Glaze and Wolf's shine & seal. 
Britemax AIO
Poorboys Polish with sealant


----------



## Robh

AG Radiant or Klasse AIO for me


----------



## msb

Rascal_69 said:


> I thought prima amigo would've got a mention


Amigo is only a glaze not an Aio thats probably why:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

msb said:


> Amigo is only a glaze not an Aio thats probably why:thumb:


Makes sense then. Never used it or looked into it


----------



## Spoony

For me it's carlack NSC or Maxolen super 3 wax polish. Both great AIOs.


----------



## khurum6392

britemax aio and scholl a15 are the best ive used srp is just a glaze with a mild sealant


----------



## Rod

Can poorboys blackhole be considered as an AIO? Or is it a glaze? And if so what are the differences? Thanks to anyone willing to teach me on this one!


----------



## khurum6392

Rod said:


> Can poorboys blackhole be considered as an AIO? Or is it a glaze? And if so what are the differences? Thanks to anyone willing to teach me on this one!


black hole is more of a prewax cleanser with a lot of fillersl dosent give you any correction it fills in swirls with micro fine fillers preps the paint to accept the wax


----------



## ardenvxr

tried tripple and i didn't notice any real difference,so for me the best aio is AS Platinum


----------



## mike41

Autobrite cherry glaze does a good job for me :thumb:
Mike


----------



## sm81

sm81 said:


> Can you spread NSC with DA (white hex)?


So NSC without Reload would give me about 2-3 months durability. Good! Can I use DA? (I think that I can but have you tried it?)


----------



## Forsaken

Srp and werkstatt prime.


----------



## rtjc

Poorboy's World Polish with Carnauba - Blue. Fantastic product and a great AIO. SRP is not just a glaze with sealant, as proved by many a test on here. Great product but always best to apply a protectant on top


----------



## dailly92

AF tripple for ease of use
AD cherry glaze again easy use
AD hell shine eliminator

And AG SRP (new formual is deffinetly not a product id turn away. I used it a few weeks back for the first time ina long time and i had forgotten how good it was.


----------



## Shining

Klasse AIO, Scholls A15 are worth every cent imho.


----------



## realist

I use AS mirror image, good and cheap:thumb:


----------

